# Contador de 0 a 99 pero con SWITCH



## chepy2d3 (Abr 17, 2006)

Hola a todos, en un tema anterior vi como conectar para generar el contador de 0 a 99 y si funciona, mi problema es que se generan automaticamente con el 555, alguien podría decirme por favor como hacer para que en lugar de que se generen los pulsos con el 555, pueda yo ir aumentando el contador manualmente con 1 solo switch, es decir, que cada que presione el switch aumente el contador?. Muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Abr 17, 2006)

Solo debes reemplazar el 555 por el circuito que te adjunto.

El 7414 es una compuerta negadora con schmitt trigger, y su funcion es la de proporcionar un pulso definido y sin el efecto rebote.

Saludos.


----------



## chepy2d3 (Abr 17, 2006)

Gracias lo voy a intentar,


----------



## Nephilm (Abr 20, 2006)

Hey, esto me puede servir.

Chido.


----------



## fedekatz (Jun 17, 2006)

gracias


----------



## FreddySP (Mar 8, 2012)

bueno me pusieron hacer un contador del 0 al 999 sin flip flop ni 7490 ni ninguna cntadora solo con switch como yo podria resolver eso necesito ayuda


----------

